# Don't want to be irresponsible but there's been a couple of finds down your end



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2008)

Ummm.....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/feb/28/drugsandalcohol


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it any good for grouting your bathroom tiles ?


----------



## madzone (Feb 28, 2008)

Fuck that - I'd walk on


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 28, 2008)

yup...there's a cunt round every corner down'ere.


----------



## jayeola (Feb 28, 2008)

Would those bags make good crazy paving or go well in a mixture for cement? Like to get the garden ready before the summer. ;-)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2008)

jayeola said:


> Would those bags make good crazy paving or go well in a mixture for cement? Like to get the garden ready before the summer. ;-)


Cast into a sparkly water feature perhaps - but best not invite the chief constable round for a barbie in case he gets some on him 

(might send the wildlife doolally too)


----------



## madzone (Feb 28, 2008)

The link says rugs and alcohol - I'd be interested in _that _


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2008)

most of the packages that have washed up in cornwall have been on bits of coastline off the beaten track. its not like they are landing on fistral beach.


----------



## Geri (Feb 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> The link says rugs and alcohol - I'd be interested in _that _



Me too, rugs are much better than drugs.


----------



## madzone (Feb 28, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> most of the packages that have washed up in cornwall have been on bits of coastline off the beaten track. its not like they are landing on fistral beach.


What would you do if you found one?


----------



## madzone (Feb 28, 2008)

Geri said:


> Me too, rugs are much better than drugs.


The truth


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> What would you do if you found one?



i'd like to say i'd keep it but i'd probably hand it in. wouldnt want 25kgs of coke sitting in my house.


----------



## madzone (Feb 29, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> i'd like to say i'd keep it but i'd probably hand it in. wouldnt want 25kgs of coke sitting in my house.


I wouldn't want my name all over the local press as being the one who handed it in either though


----------



## metisse (Feb 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> I wouldn't want my name all over the local press as being the one who handed it in either though


 
Or even worse in this case getting your photo posted in the national press.
He must have a death wish.


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 29, 2008)

who fancies a trip to the beach this weekend then???


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 1, 2008)

madzone said:


> What would you do if you found one?



Bit of a dilemna for me.
I don't do coke and I dont agree with the trail of death it creates.....

but I reckon I'd sell it on anyway   


Would be a lot better if it had been ganga though as there's a bit of a shortage apparently


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 1, 2008)

no real dilemma for me - someones found drugs.........im there


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 1, 2008)

I would make great and shocking art out of it in the Damian Hirst stylee


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 1, 2008)

ooooh yes, i would help you with my creativity


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 1, 2008)

starfishflowers said:


> ooooh yes, i would help you with my creativity



I have a chainsaw and remote cove.


----------

